# Dakhanavar



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Living in caves, the predator of the night. Stalking the living, and with a swift move, without a sound, they are no more. Feasting on our very own kind.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I like this new addition to your collection. I like the teeth, the fangs, the shape of the entire head, painting around the eyes, but I really like the inside of the mouth...that is wonderful disgusting


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

pretty neat!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

This might be my favorite so far. Very Cool Tyler!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The names you come up with are as unique and inventive as your props


----------



## Alucard (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I like this a lot. It's a nice departure from your other creations. It will be super scary with mood lighting. Nice job for sure!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Really like this prop, in addition to being original it has a lot of personality and comes across as being very sinister...good work!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes this prop in my opinion is your best! It is so scary with those bloody eyes and teeth. You are a prop making machine!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Tyler you make lots of cool props. But this is as everyone has said a great prop. I can't imagine any one wanting to be face to face with this guy. Just a great evil, mean looking prop.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

He looks hungry.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsomely evil


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

The elongated face makes it almost ghost-like... I like it.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow your best work yet - very scary!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> The names you come up with are as unique and inventive as your props


 looks cool -also like the names u come up with


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Job! I agree, he sure has a sinister vibe!


----------

